# 8 yr old killed at gun show / HOW?



## Capt.Muskey (Apr 14, 2004)

I heard this on the way home from work tonight, almost threw-up in my truck! 
Can Anyone tell me how the hell this can happen!!!! an 8 year old son?

Here's the news from yahoo today,.....

.

SPRINGFIELD, Mass. &#8211; Authorities in Massachusetts are considering whether criminal charges should be filed in the death of an 8-year-old boy who accidentally shot himself with an Uzi submachine gun at a gun show.

Hampden County District Attorney William Bennett said Tuesday he hasn't been able to find any law that would authorize a child to possess or fire a machine gun.

Christopher Bizilj of Ashford, Conn., was trying out one of the weapons at the Westfield Sportsman's Club on Sunday when he lost control, shooting himself in the head.

An instructor was watching the boy at a firing range and the youngster's father was a few feet away.

Bennett says he's looking into whether anyone committed a reckless or wanton act when they allowed the boy to fire the weapon.



-------------------------------------------------------------------
OK, How do you let your 8yr son fire and lose control of a machine gun that you know kicks upwards, even for adults who fire it for the first time.?????????



.


----------



## H2O Mellon (Apr 5, 2004)

Read all about it last night. I can't understand this one....


----------



## Smallmouth Crazy (Apr 4, 2006)

A buddy of mine said they had a accidental discharge at the Pro Show at Westland this last weekend, I havent seen it on the news, but he said that a person was looking at a high point carbine when it discharged, my first thought was how did it end up loaded


----------



## bkr43050 (Apr 5, 2004)

Absolutely tragic!! And totally uncalled for in my mind. I don't know the circumstances to how he got behind the trigger but it just sounds very unsupervised.

If it was at a gun show on a firing range would they legally permit an 8 year old to handle the gun? If so I would think there would have to be some sort of waiver that the parent signs. If they had that they they would be off the hook. Otherwise they may be in some deep mess.


----------



## Orlando (Apr 12, 2004)

Smallmouth Crazy said:


> A buddy of mine said they had a accidental discharge at the Pro Show at Westland this last weekend, I havent seen it on the news, but he said that a person was looking at a high point carbine when it discharged, my first thought was how did it end up loaded



I was there Saturday. I cant understand how it could happen unless it was one of the vendors guns as everything carried in by the public is checked and a plastic tie put through the action. 
If it did happen that vendor needs banned for life.


----------



## Smallmouth Crazy (Apr 4, 2006)

Orlando said:


> I was there Saturday. I cant understand how it could happen unless it was one of the vendors guns as everything carried in by the public is checked and a plastic tie put through the action.
> If it did happen that vendor needs banned for life.


Its a miracle as crowded as that show is with all those people crammed together that nobody was hit.


----------



## Noiceracing (May 11, 2005)

Woman Shot At Gun Show

A woman was shot as hundreds of people gathered for a gun show at the Westland mall. 

The victim was a vendor who accidentally shot herself while putting the gun away. 

Exhibitors say the gun should not have been loaded in the first place. 

The victim is expected to recover from her injury.

It was in the dispatch and ch 6 news


----------



## dakotaman (Oct 19, 2005)

Wow...I was there sunday as well. The police and staff were very diligent at checking firearms at the door. Any idea if the vendor was a CCW holder and it was a personal firearm??


----------



## Smallmouth Crazy (Apr 4, 2006)

dakotaman said:


> Wow...I was there sunday as well. The police and staff were very diligent at checking firearms at the door. Any idea if the vendor was a CCW holder and it was a personal firearm??


From what I heard it was a high point carbine.


----------



## Orlando (Apr 12, 2004)

http://www.wtte28.com/shared/newsroom/top_stories/wtte_vid_1089.shtml


----------



## Smallmouth Crazy (Apr 4, 2006)

Scary stuff...like that old saying always check to be sure that its not loaded.


----------



## Net (Apr 10, 2004)

> 8 yr old killed at gun show / HOW?


According to the police report, the father was standing behind the boy and "supporting" his back when the boy pulled the trigger on the uzi. Seems to me the laws of physics took over from there. The recoil sent the muzzle up (striking his head) instead of just knocking the boy on his butt and shooting a few holes in the roof. All of this in plain sight of the "instructor". Very sad.


----------



## biteme (Mar 17, 2006)

Capt.Muskey said:


> I heard this on the way home from work tonight, almost threw-up in my truck!
> Can Anyone tell me how the hell this can happen!!!! an 8 year old son?
> 
> Here's the news from yahoo today,.....
> ...



who in there right freaking mind would let a 8yr old handle a weapon like that.
IMO there is no use for this kind of weapon and for anyone letting a kid handle it is down right stupid. an innocent child got killed that just makes me sick..


----------



## fishdealer04 (Aug 27, 2006)

It is sad and tragic that something like that happened. I never went to any gun shows, but had friends that did. I always bought my guns from dealers. Honestly I dont think uzi's are of any use to a civilian. Not saying that people shouldn't have the right to own them, my friend has a silenced full auto one...does he need it...no, is it fun to shoot yes. For protecting your home a simple shotgun or .45 would do the trick. And then there is the question as to why a parent would let their 8 year old shoot an uzi?! So he can go to school and tell his friends how irresponsible his dad is. Good job by that "instructor" for watching him.


----------



## BiteMyLine (Sep 7, 2006)

What kind of moron would even let an 8 year old shoot a gun like that in the first place. Maybe a bb gun, red rider at that, with strict parental supervision. Now, to think that an 8 year old is both strong enough to control a weapon like this, or have the smarts to know how to properly handle such a weapon is just completely wrong. 

Sad, sad story...

Uzi and 8 year old...they just don't mesh.


----------

